# Licking



## Baysmom (May 26, 2005)

Bailey is 15 months old. We have had him since he was 7 months old. He is constantly licking something. Usually my arms or legs. Sometimes the carpet. It's driving my crazy. Any suggestions???


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It makes me laugh  I guess most of them do that. 

Our Lila is licking everything, so I have to make sure now, to not to walk naked anywhere in our flat. Because she is pretty fast


----------



## Karbean (Jun 11, 2005)

Have to agree. I have one that does and one that doesn't. I figure it's just an extension of wanting to put EVERYTHING in their mouths. Cliff


----------



## Baysmom (May 26, 2005)

That's good to hear. I thought maybe he was lacking something in his diet. Guess we'll just let him keep it up


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't think she is lacking anything. We have two Goldens, Kia (older one) would never lick anyone's face, it happened maybe twice in over 4 years and she would do that only when she is in pain or something like that.
While Lila (6 months old) has no problem to jump on the bed in the middle of the night and wake me up by licking my face and there is hardly a day she wouldn't try to kiss my face.
So it really depends.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, our Sidney's a licker too... though not faces for some reason (well, not very often anyway)... but he'll lick himself, the carpet, sheets, bedspreads, human body parts (Joe, I too am nervous about being exposed for too long around a quick licking Golden... its most fortunate Sidney quit nipping at things some time ago)


----------



## Mack's Mum (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine's a licker. My vet said they like the way it feels.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If the licking is extreme on the pup's feet for example it may be a sign of allergies. Jaro who is 17 months has been licking a lot lately, too. He is doing it a bit less now, but if it picks up again we are going to the vet.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby is a licker and Kirby is not. It's not diet related, they both eat the same diet. It's just his thing, although he seems to do it much more when he is anxious about something.


----------

